# please id



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

not sure what kind of rhom this is...xingu's maybe?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Serrasalmus rhombeus. ID complete.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

obviously i know its not but the way its head shape looks with the mouth open in that pic reminds me of a manny. just something about it

im not trying to say its a manny tho LMAO nice lookin rhom


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> obviously i know its not but the way its head shape looks with the mouth open in that pic reminds me of a manny. just something about it
> 
> im not trying to say its a manny tho LMAO nice lookin rhom


haha thanks

i know its a s. rhom but i dont know its collection point...is a vinny, peru, xingu,guyana etc.?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> i know its a s. rhom but i dont know its collection point...is a vinny, peru, xingu,guyana etc.?


You will never know (only get guesses) unless you pull the fish out of the water yourself or are dealing with a reputable dealer who knows for certain...and that is not always the case.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

yea thanks for the help frank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Look at this page: http://opefe.com/rhom_geo.html . That's about as good as it gets. Perhaps your fish may look like one of those. Keep in mind, two fish from the same water may look totally different.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And if you're guessing at the collection point, please don't sell it as a 'locality' fish...I know this isn't as big of a deal in animals that don't breed all that often in the home aquarium, but when it comes to rarer fishes that do breed in the home aquarium, the 'locality fish' of today might be the species of tomorrow...or might be the only fish suitable for release back into their habitat.

(Plus, it's not really fair to the buyer to oversell your fish as something it may or may not be. Enjoy it as a Rhom, guess at the locality, but enjoy the fish for what it is and not what it might be and you should be happy with the whole experience.)


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> And if you're guessing at the collection point, please don't sell it as a 'locality' fish...I know this isn't as big of a deal in animals that don't breed all that often in the home aquarium, but when it comes to rarer fishes that do breed in the home aquarium, the 'locality fish' of today might be the species of tomorrow...or might be the only fish suitable for release back into their habitat.
> 
> (Plus, it's not really fair to the buyer to oversell your fish as something it may or may not be. Enjoy it as a Rhom, guess at the locality, but enjoy the fish for what it is and not what it might be and you should be happy with the whole experience.)


im not sure what your talking about...i dont think your in the right forum,nobody is selling anything but ill give you a







also i guess


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm just saying "if you do flip it". Sometimes when I see people trying to get a locality on their fish, they're looking to sell it, so that crossed my mind.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChilDawg Posted Today, 01:52 PM
> I'm just saying "if you do flip it". Sometimes when I see people trying to get a locality on their fish, they're looking to sell it, so that crossed my mind.


This is not the proper forum to discuss that. This is ID's only.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > ChilDawg Posted Today, 01:52 PM
> > I'm just saying "if you do flip it". Sometimes when I see people trying to get a locality on their fish, they're looking to sell it, so that crossed my mind.
> 
> 
> *This is not the proper forum to discuss that. This is ID's only*.


thank you frank


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

so your the one who got it!!! lucky.. nice rhom get some pics soon.


----------

